# Looking for reputable GSD breeder in WY,ID, MT



## cassante5 (Dec 26, 2016)

I am currently looking for a reputable/responsible GSD breeder close-ish to our home. We live in Teton County (on the central western border of WY). I am hoping to find information on a breeder in WY, UT, MT, or ID.

Thank you.


----------

